# Kazillions of rats - eek



## Nim

I've spent the last few days helping lady, Lyn, in Northamptonshire who runs a small rescue. She's in a very difficult situation. Firstly, she was contacted last week by someone in Stockport wanting to surrender 9 (I think) rats to her. 9 seems like quite a few at one time, but she agreed, since she had the space at the time. She's arranged for a courier to bring them down this Wednesday coming.

[Lyn, if you're on here, feel free to jump in and correct me anywhere I get it wrong].

Subsequently she was contacted by a feeder breeder near her who has decided to stop breeding. I know many of us have been through the feeder breeder thing, and it really is an argument with yourself whether you help or whether you don't. From what I understand this guys wife has had a baby, and the expense and responsibility has come as somewhat of a shock to him; he's selling everything, including the racks etc. Hopefully that means he won't ever start again. He told Lyn that he had 75 rats needing somewhere, so she told him to bring them over. He turned up with about 100 rats all in one of those tiny racks, crammed up together. She couldn't take them all; it was just undoable. So she took the ones she knew wouldn't survive without help; babies who were away from their mothers already but only a few weeks of age. 39 of them.

I've run a couple of my spare cages down there for her to use for the moment, but it's not enough really. I picked up some Ecobed on the way and donated her some hammocks, water bottles, food bowls etc, but it's still going to cost her an absolute fortune. We talked about it, and we decided that we would try and take the rest from him .. we knew he had the rest that he'd taken to her and she'd turned away, plus he'd told her that he had 15 pregnant does at home still. But sadly he's already dealt with the rest of them. We can only speculate over what that actually means.

It's such a nightmare. What are rescues supposed to do in situations like this? If we do take rats from these people we're sentencing ourselves to weeks / months of stress, and inevitable financial torture, plus they so often go back to breeding anyway. But if we don't take the rats from them we know they're all going to die  I feel so bad for her that she had to turn the others away .. and obviously so does she. She said she felt like the Grim Reaper.

Anyway. I don't have pictures of them yet; I forgot to take pics while I was there yesterday. But they are GORGEOUS. A lot of the boys are dumbos, most of the girls are top eared oddly. There are roans in there, variegateds, siamese, and a lot of blazes. Sorry I can't remember them better lol. They vary in age from about two or three weeks to six weeks I'd guess. The smallest little boy has a strange lump on his face; it looks like his jaw is dislocated but he's eating for england so I don't think it is, but there again it's not squishy, but could still be an abscess. Poor tiny fella. There's a girl with an eye problem too; her eyeball may be smaller than usual or something. When they arrived with Lyn they were all screachy and terrified of people; the guy had been picking them up by their tails. They were better at being handled yesterday, and she told me that they're even better today. I think they'll make fab pets when they do find homes.

Sooo .. provided I remember, I'll update you on how they're doing as they go


----------



## cluedo

Hi Nim,

Thanks for the updating post. The rats from Stockport and probably more like 39 as well (if not more). There are certainly 12 females and 5-6 males, plus babies (unsure of the exact amount as he is). We will see what turns up tomorrow.

The feeders are all doing very well tonight - the only two causing concern are the little boy and girl - but my vet is coming for lunch on Thursday so will check them all. I do love my vet - a house visit in exchange for a sandwich 

So when I get the onslaught over tomorrow I will post an inventory and we can go from there.

I am desperate for cage furniture that anyone can spare - so toys, hammocks, any spare cages, etc would be a great help. Donations of bedding or bags of food would be much appreciated as well.

A big hand please to the wonderful Nim who has been my lifeline.....


----------



## Nim

Aaaargh ... how did I not realise it was that many from Stockport??? OMG.


----------



## Nim

Update from Lyn (Cluedo) this morning:

_Just had a text to say stockport ones were collected at 630am so are on their way here. Cages all have bedding in and bottles filled. Have ordered some clips for the hammocks so they should be here tomorrow.

Have decided to call them Group 1 and Group 2. Group 1 are the feeders and group 2 the stockport ones, lol.

Group 1 are all doing well. Alastair was doing what he is always doing this morning, lol. He never stops eating, lol. His eye is looking better. Pippa's eye was closed this morning but I think it was sticky because of the tyacil. It is also looking better. Girls no longer are hiding away and are in hammock and sputnik as well as the igloo. I took out the plastic bowl and put in a ceramic bowl so they can't hide. They told me off this morning because their food bowl was empty... so empty they had to lick it clean. They even eat the alfa pellets! Boys on the other hand are watching their waistlines._


----------



## metame

oh bless them. and bless her for taking them on.


----------



## Nim

metame said:


> oh bless them. and bless her for taking them on.


Thank you


----------



## ....zoe....

where is she located ??


----------



## Nim

....zoe.... said:


> where is she located ??


Northamptonshire.


----------



## ....zoe....

awww unfortunately you are wayyyyy to far otherwise i would have asked in my work (small pet shop) and also in my college (even though we already have quite a few)  

good luck and i hope all find lovely new homes or have a happy end to the end of their lives


----------



## Nim

....zoe.... said:


> awww unfortunately you are wayyyyy to far otherwise i would have asked in my work (small pet shop) and also in my college (even though we already have quite a few)
> 
> good luck and i hope all find lovely new homes or have a happy end to the end of their lives


Yeeess ... just a little bit away huh lol. Thank you for the kind thoughts though


----------



## RockRomantic

Nim said:


> Northamptonshire.


it's a shame you are far away  i would have let them have stuff i have spare  and maybe adopted a rat  good on her for taking them all on


----------



## Nim

RockRomantic said:


> it's a shame you are far away  i would have let them have stuff i have spare  and maybe adopted a rat  good on her for taking them all on


Distance isn't always a problem. My husbands company is based in Wakefield, so he is frequently up that way. I have absolutely no idea of your proximity to Wakefield mind you; I just know that Wakefield is somewhere near Manchester lol. But, if you wanted to, you might be able to sort something out with him (he'd probably be going up next week at some point).

Nim


----------



## RockRomantic

Nim said:


> Distance isn't always a problem. My husbands company is based in Wakefield, so he is frequently up that way. I have absolutely no idea of your proximity to Wakefield mind you; I just know that Wakefield is somewhere near Manchester lol. But, if you wanted to, you might be able to sort something out with him (he'd probably be going up next week at some point).
> 
> Nim


ooo sounds good! i've heard of wakefield but can't think of where abouts it is i shall ask the other half when he wakes up!


----------



## srhdufe

Awww i hope you get sorted x


----------



## srhdufe

RockRomantic said:


> ooo sounds good! i've heard of wakefield but can't think of where abouts it is i shall ask the other half when he wakes up!


Wakefield is just outside Leeds


----------



## RockRomantic

srhdufe said:


> Wakefield is just outside Leeds


haha i remember now! thanks for that x


----------



## Nim

srhdufe said:


> Wakefield is just outside Leeds


Oh is it? Oops, sorry .. thought it was Manchester lol. Bad Nim!


----------



## RockRomantic

Nim said:


> Oh is it? Oops, sorry .. thought it was Manchester lol. Bad Nim!


hahaha i think you can forgiven for that! x


----------



## Nim

RockRomantic said:


> hahaha i think you can forgiven for that! x


Thank you 

Bed time here me thinks ... husband is snoring loud enough for both of us mind you.


----------



## zany_toon

Well done to you both for all your hard work in this. I can only imagine how you both felt turning away the other rats, but think of the lives that you have given to the ones that are with you now compared to what they had before. I know it doesn't help much but if the man has "dealt" with them, hopefully it means they will never have to be in the presence of people such as him again, even if it is at rainbow bridge. You both deserve awards, so few of the ordinary animal rescues treat rodents properly.


----------



## cluedo

Update time:-

Group 1 (feeders) are doing so well and growing nicely. The girls now starfish at me and quite a few of them seem really pleased to see me when I come in now. Judging by the amount of food they have eaten since Sunday I think their little tummies are very full now. Their food bowl this morning still had food in it, which is a first. Normally it is licked clean. The boys are also doing very well and a few of them are definite squishes in the making. Now they are settling I will attempt to do a photo shoot when I have some help passing two and fro.

Group 2 (Stockport). These are lovely kits. Girls have been a bit skittish and one in particular is a screamer but hasn't bitten me. She will be better once I keep hassling her to be friendly. There are four mums about to give birth any day now so need to get more birthing cages. The three nursing mums have got lovely babies (see here - Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Baby rats 24....) and I am already getting reservations for them. I'm not sure what sexes yet so will take another look later. There are four boys who aged 6-18 months who are skittish but I think they will be fine once they come out to play. I doubt they have ever had that luxury. He is a lovely breeder who owned them but his personal circumstances have meant they have not had his usual attention hence some are shy but nice natured. The baby boys from this lot are lovely and friendly.

If anyone can donate any birthing cages and would like to donate food or bedding it would be very much appreciated.

Any adoption enquires please through myself or Nim.


----------



## Nim

zany_toon said:


> Well done to you both for all your hard work in this. I can only imagine how you both felt turning away the other rats, but think of the lives that you have given to the ones that are with you now compared to what they had before. I know it doesn't help much but if the man has "dealt" with them, hopefully it means they will never have to be in the presence of people such as him again, even if it is at rainbow bridge. You both deserve awards, so few of the ordinary animal rescues treat rodents properly.


Thank you so much. You said exactly what I needed to hear, and what I need to keep telling Lyn. I ALWAYS forget to look at it from that perspective (I've been in a similar position before). I always forget that we've saved some lives, maybe not all, but at least some. Thank you


----------



## Nim

What we've all been waiting for ... piiiiiictures!!!

These are pics of the babies that arrived from Stockport yesterday. The full album is here:
http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/102147299750208371178/BabyRats240410?feat=email#

And here are just a few of them:


----------



## RockRomantic

they look so cute!!!


----------



## metame

they are adorable!


----------



## Nim

Tee hee .. thank you 

I'll have more pics soon hopefully


----------



## simplysardonic

Oh my, they are so sweet, I wish I could have more but we have just adopted 4 girls & are waiting to hear about a couple of rescue boys, but good luck finding their forever homes


----------



## Nim

simplysardonic said:


> Oh my, they are so sweet, I wish I could have more but we have just adopted 4 girls & are waiting to hear about a couple of rescue boys, but good luck finding their forever homes


Awwww .. yay you and yay your new ratties 

Is it me, or are rats a bit addictive?


----------



## Guest

ive just read this thread and have to say what stars you are for rescuing all these poor animals well done!


----------



## zany_toon

Nim said:


> Thank you so much. You said exactly what I needed to hear, and what I need to keep telling Lyn. I ALWAYS forget to look at it from that perspective (I've been in a similar position before). I always forget that we've saved some lives, maybe not all, but at least some. Thank you


You're welcome 

I think that the babies you have provided photos of are proof that you have both done amazing work and given them a fab start to life!! They are so cute and if it wasn't for the fact that I am so far away and have so many mice I would have loved to have taken some


----------



## Nim

Shamen said:


> ive just read this thread and have to say what stars you are for rescuing all these poor animals well done!


Thank you


----------



## Nim

zany_toon said:


> You're welcome
> 
> I think that the babies you have provided photos of are proof that you have both done amazing work and given them a fab start to life!! They are so cute and if it wasn't for the fact that I am so far away and have so many mice I would have loved to have taken some


They are ever so diddy those ones. There are some more pics I can share now, but I'm trying to work my way through all my messages first lol.

If anyone from a long way away is interested in these rats, do let us know. It's not always possible, but sometimes a 'rat-train' can be arranged to transport them across the country. For example, my husband works on in Wakefield, and I have family in Sussex, so we're travelling in both directions frequently. There are others that like to help too.

Don't worry, I'm not trying to convince you to have some lol; just letting anyone else a long way away know that they might be able to have some if they'd like to.


----------



## Nim

Todays update:

_Hello everyone,

I have uploaded pics of everyone. Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Ratties Group... and Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Baby rats 24....

I'd like to welcome Mr Alastair Darling who is my little fighter. He was about 3 weeks old when he came and the size of a garden mouse. He is called Mr Darling because he has eyebrows like his name sake and as much attitude. Mr Darling was as thin as a rake and I didn't think he'd make it as way way too young to have been away from mummy. But he is a fighter and has not stopped eating. Even though his teeth/mouth are so small he can't really bite into the rat nuggets he is determined to eat and live. He sits in the middle of the food bowl and just keeps on eating. He loves his lactol and kitten food and again eats for england...it is rare to find Mr Darling without some form of food in his mouth. I'll take a photo of him for you all later.

Group 1 are doing very well. My lovely vet did a house visit yesterday to check them all and was pleased with them all. All the 3-4 week old ones in group 1 are thriving. Girls are no longer licking the bowl clean (they in the first 2 days ate as much as my adult group of 12 did in a week!) although I was 30 mins going to do morning rounds and the bowl was clean..... I was suitably told off by 24 chattering girls. The boys sit and wait patiently for the food bowl to be emptied.

Group 2 are coming round. The guy they came from is a good guy who fell on very bad times and his rats ended up living in plastic storage boxes which has made a lot of them very shy. They are getting there though. The weaners are easy to work with and it will take a little bit more time to persuade the others life is ok.

The ladies in waiting (pregnant ones) are HUGE and I don't think far off givng birth. I separated them last night into pairs whilst I wait for the hamster cages to come into me - I have 2 new ones coming today. Checking them today I am suspicious that another 3 of them are pregnant from Group 2. I found a girl yesterday in with the boys and she is round and so are two other girls. Ho hum!

Nursing mummies are doing ok and babies are sooo cute. The topaz self bit me yesterday because I leant on the cage and it bled for an hour! Mental note not to do that again! Two of the litters have their eyes fully open now and are starting to explore the cage.... and both mums keep putting them back to bed.

Adult boys are very skittish, so they will need taming a bit but today is get them out of the cage day into a playpen and see how they are with some freedom and toys. I don't think they have ever had that. In fact I don't think ANY of the rats in either of the groups have ever had that.

So apologies for the appalling photos - they were how they arrived and I took photos in situ. I have helpers this weekend who will help me clean cages and take photos.

Lyn (and zillions of ratties)_


----------



## Nim

Some more pics.

These pictures were sent to Lyn by the chap who surrendered Group2, before they went to her. It shows where they came from and what they were being kept in. As per my previous message the whole album for this lot is here:
Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Ratties Group...


----------



## Berrywoods

sickening, i wish i was closer or id take some on, i cant wait for the day rats grow over night 2 metres tall and attack the bad owners...


----------



## Nim

Berrywoods said:


> sickening, i wish i was closer or id take some on, i cant wait for the day rats grow over night 2 metres tall and attack the bad owners...


I have a sneaky suspicion that's not gonna happen lol.

It always surprises me that people who treat them really badly haven't been bitten actually. I wonder why rats don't bite people much.


----------



## RockRomantic

spoke to the other half and he said it's to far for us to pick any up  well gutted


----------



## Nim

RockRomantic said:


> spoke to the other half and he said it's to far for us to pick any up  well gutted


If you actually have the space and really do want some, then keep an eye on the rehoming boards for when we put them up. Transport is not always a problem. My husbands offices are based in Wakefield, so he's often going up in that direction. There are forums dedicated to arranging transport runs too. So, if you do feel that drawn to them, and have the space etc, there's no harm in applying and seeing what can be arranged 

(Remember, there's more babies to come later too).


----------



## RockRomantic

Nim said:


> If you actually have the space and really do want some, then keep an eye on the rehoming boards for when we put them up. Transport is not always a problem. My husbands offices are based in Wakefield, so he's often going up in that direction. There are forums dedicated to arranging transport runs too. So, if you do feel that drawn to them, and have the space etc, there's no harm in applying and seeing what can be arranged
> 
> (Remember, there's more babies to come later too).


i am i keep looking at them 

your doing such a good job by the way x


----------



## thedogsmother

I am being a good girl and desperately trying to avoid looking at this thread, I am fighting the GMR as hard as I can, then I notice the bit about you coming to Wakefield and Ifind my mind ticking over and thinking hmmmmm Wakefield is only 20 minutes away........ Must stop looking at this thread.


----------



## zany_toon

thedogsmother said:


> I am being a good girl and desperately trying to avoid looking at this thread, I am fighting the GMR as hard as I can, then I notice the bit about you coming to Wakefield and Ifind my mind ticking over and thinking hmmmmm Wakefield is only 20 minutes away........ Must stop looking at this thread.


She doesn't have room for any girl ratties but still has room for some boys so make it clear which piccies are of the boys...I'm sure she'll cave in as she has the willpower of a goldfish when it comes to cute rodents


----------



## RockRomantic

zany_toon said:


> She doesn't have room for any girl ratties but still has room for some boys so make it clear which piccies are of the boys...I'm sure she'll cave in as she has the willpower of a goldfish when it comes to cute rodents


:lol: really hope i can get two boys


----------



## Nim

RockRomantic said:


> i am i keep looking at them
> 
> your doing such a good job by the way x


Thank you, it's very kind of you to say so. I'm not really doing much myself though lol; it's all Lyn .. and she's doing an absolutely amazing job.

My husband and I went over to Lyns yesterday. We helped her clean some cages, photographed as many as we could, and then ate lots of her food. I'll do a proper update in a bit


----------



## Nim

thedogsmother said:


> I am being a good girl and desperately trying to avoid looking at this thread, I am fighting the GMR as hard as I can, then I notice the bit about you coming to Wakefield and Ifind my mind ticking over and thinking hmmmmm Wakefield is only 20 minutes away........ Must stop looking at this thread.


He's going up to Wakefield tomorrow lol. Obviously that's too soon, but I already planted the seed in his head to bare in mind for the future


----------



## Nim

zany_toon said:


> She doesn't have room for any girl ratties but still has room for some boys so make it clear which piccies are of the boys...I'm sure she'll cave in as she has the willpower of a goldfish when it comes to cute rodents


LMAO. I will do ... when they're all sexed etc


----------



## cluedo

HI everyone

After a long day yesterday, and an escapee in our garage (well done Nim for the rugby tackle catching) all are photographed. It was great fun and I am amazed at how they are starting to like me and become attached to me (and me to them 

Photos of all are here - Females - Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Females

Males - Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Males

Babies - Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Baby rats 24....

All mums gave birth within hours of each other as well. Nim and I took bets that the husky one was first as she was ginormous, then the white one, then the ginger one and then the agouti hooded Agouti hooded gave birth first, then the ginger one and then the white one (whilst I got showered and dressed) and then the husky. Agouti/white had 7, PEW 11, husky 15 and ginger I not 100% but it looks like 10 or so (she is not too keen at being disturbed). Husky mum is very very tired and I will not be surprised if she loses a couple as they are very very small and not fed yet.

If anyone would like more information on the babies that are available please contact me. Am happy to place reservations for those seriously interested.

Lyn


----------



## thedogsmother

Err I really really dont want this one, if a person wanted this ratty how would a person go about getting him? Obviously Im err asking hyperthetically.


----------



## cluedo

Speaking hyperthetically of course you would probably have to choose him a mate to go with him, and strictly hyperthetically take him home in a nice warm carrier with a lot of love and promise to keep him forever.

Of course I could post him first class in a jiffy bag......


----------



## thedogsmother

cluedo said:


> Speaking hyperthetically of course you would probably have to choose him a mate to go with him, and strictly hyperthetically take him home in a nice warm carrier with a lot of love and promise to keep him forever.
> 
> Of course I could post him first class in a jiffy bag......


Hyperthetically I dont like this little boy at all either, are they both still available and how would I get them nearer to me? Hyperthetically of course.


----------



## cluedo

You have chosen my rescue mascot.... mr Alastair Darling (check the eyebrows). He is not available right now as he is very very very small (think a garden mouse) and he has special needs. He has a swelling on his jaw and it looks like he has an abscess or a deformity. He is eating for England and is one hell of a fighter (god he wants to live). It would be a very long time before he is ready (if at all sadly).

Good choice though


----------



## cluedo

Hypethetically ... this is the one you liked side on

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/102147299750208371178/Males02#5463832888145544706


----------



## Nim

thedogsmother said:


> Hyperthetically I dont like this little boy at all either, are they both still available and how would I get them nearer to me? Hyperthetically of course.


Tee hee hee. It wasn't you in Wakefield was it? (Sorry, so nackered that my brain isn't working properly). If so, easiest way to get them nearer you is to check with Lyn first obviously, then next time I'm down her way I grab said ratties, who are then transported with my delightful husband on one of his trips to Wakefield.

If not, whereabouts are you?

Poor Mr Darling though is going to need a special home provided he survives ok. We have a nasty feeling that he's going to require frequent tooth clipping, so are looking for someone experienced in doing so successfully (note the word successfully on the end there lol (nb, I can't do it)).


----------



## Nim

cluedo said:


> Hypethetically ... this is the one you liked side on
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Males


Waaahhh ... that's Harry Potters look alike! (Harry Potter being another one of the rats). If he wasn't male I'd be nagging my husband for him myself heheheh.


----------



## thedogsmother

Nim said:


> Tee hee hee. It wasn't you in Wakefield was it? (Sorry, so nackered that my brain isn't working properly). If so, easiest way to get them nearer you is to check with Lyn first obviously, then next time I'm down her way I grab said ratties, who are then transported with my delightful husband on one of his trips to Wakefield.
> 
> If not, whereabouts are you?
> 
> Poor Mr Darling though is going to need a special home provided he survives ok. We have a nasty feeling that he's going to require frequent tooth clipping, so are looking for someone experienced in doing so successfully (note the word successfully on the end there lol (nb, I can't do it)).


Im very near to Wakefield in Huddersfield, I can get to Wakefield with the help of my friendly satnav no problem at all, he is so adorable and I think Im in love, does he have a particular friend who he is close to? I would love to say I was experienced enough to offer Mr Darling a home but I dont think I would be capable of giving him the help he needs. Is your oh in Wakefield a lot?


----------



## cluedo

Let me go and watch them closely and i can tell you. To be honest I'd say choose one of the other smaller ones as then they are the same age.

Is there any way you could get down to choose as I worry about sending them to people who have not met the rats and then finding out they would have preffered a different personality. It's a longish trip but would be well worth it 

Can supply cake and coffee (mental note to get Nim's cakes :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe

cluedo said:


> Hypethetically ... this is the one you liked side on
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Males


 I want that one :001_wub:

I wish i knew if i am allergic cos i want rattie babies :crying:

I blame you tdm


----------



## Nim

thedogsmother said:


> Is your oh in Wakefield a lot?


It depends upon how much client work he has. When not a lot he's up there once a week, otherwise once a month. Either way, he can usually find an excuse to get up there if he needs to 

Lyn just suggested that you visit her and the ratties. If there's any way I can help with that, let me know


----------



## Nim

cluedo said:


> Can supply cake and coffee (mental note to get Nim's cakes :thumbup:


Ah yes .. I have still to inflict cake upon you ... *evil cackle*

*cough* .. perfectly sane.


----------



## Nim

srhdufe said:


> I want that one :001_wub:
> 
> I wish i knew if i am allergic cos i want rattie babies :crying:
> 
> I blame you tdm


Ooo, do you have many pet allergies? I'm allergic to cats, ferrets and rabbits, but not to rats (yet anyway).

Hmmmm .. I wonder if I could post you some rat fur to try sniffing hehehhehe.


----------



## srhdufe

Nim said:


> It depends upon how much client work he has. When not a lot he's up there once a week, otherwise once a month. Either way, he can usually find an excuse to get up there if he needs to
> 
> Lyn just suggested that you visit her and the ratties. If there's any way I can help with that, let me know


I feel a road trip coming on Gill :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe

Nim said:


> Ooo, do you have many pet allergies? I'm allergic to cats, ferrets and rabbits, but not to rats (yet anyway).
> 
> Hmmmm .. I wonder if I could post you some rat fur to try sniffing hehehhehe.


:lol: I was allergic to my sparkly mouse so Gill stole her :crying:

Allergic to cats... Thats about it petwise... I hope :thumbup:


----------



## Nim

srhdufe said:


> :lol: I was allergic to my sparkly mouse so Gill stole her :crying:
> 
> Allergic to cats... Thats about it petwise... I hope :thumbup:


Awwwwww. Poor you lol.

I was allergic to one of our bunnies. And I'm allergic to our cat. So I basically live on anti-histmamines (I never really wanted my liver much anyway ). There's no way I'd rehome our cat, despite being allergic to her, coz she's been through so many homes before us anyway, poor baby


----------



## thedogsmother

cluedo said:


> Let me go and watch them closely and i can tell you. To be honest I'd say choose one of the other smaller ones as then they are the same age.
> 
> Is there any way you could get down to choose as I worry about sending them to people who have not met the rats and then finding out they would have preffered a different personality. It's a longish trip but would be well worth it
> 
> Can supply cake and coffee (mental note to get Nim's cakes :thumbup:


I havent driven on a motorway for about 15 years ( how sad am I) so I cant do any long journeys, as far as personality goes I have shy rattys, one grumpy ratty, several silly rattys, playful rattys and cuddle rattys and we even hae Alice who greets me every time with a nip then pins my hand down to kiss it better, they are all special little individuals and Im sure I would love their personalities whatever they are.


----------



## Nim

_(My own update):_

I dragged my long-suffering husband down to Lyns yesterday with tales of barbecues and geek-speak. Little did he know that he was going to be lugging cages around all day hehehhee.

On a single run it takes about an hour and a half to get from my place to Lyns (unless I accidentally speed). Lyn had bought a couple of large cages from people in my area though, so we had to pick these up before making way, and then stop at an absolutely fantastic bedding supplier in Sutton Coldfield to pick up some Ecobed for her. We were amazed that everything fitted in our little car (Citroen C3).

Lyn now has enough cages; she has them stacked alongside her garage lol. They'll act as birthing cages should it arise that anymore females are pregnant later on. We took each cage in turn, emptying all rats into a play pen, cleaning the cage, then photographing and checking each rat as we replaced them back in their newly cleaned cage. They are absolutely amazing. When I saw the feeder rats on Monday they were all skittish, and terrified of noise let alone handling. The vast majority of them are now happy to be handled, and as you will see shortly, even behave for photographs.

Yesterday was the first time I met the second group of ratties though. Some are still a bit nervous, but given a week with Lyn I'm pretty confident that they'll all make fantastic pets too. This is the group the definitely pregnant does came in, so it was the first time I saw them too. I was amazed. I've obviously seen pregnant does before, but man ... I have never seen a rat as pregnant as the blue roan at Lyns. She quite literally looked like she'd swallowed a tennis ball. I was convinced she was going to drop her sprogs there and then. I was wrong ... all but her had dropped them by lunch time today apparantly lol. She's done her bit now though. I think between the four does, there are 39 babies have been born since yesterday.

When I saw the feeder rats on Monday, Lyn and I both thought that some of the older ones (nb about 8 or 9 weeks old) were pregnant. However, neither of us seem to think that any longer. It's possible that they had gorged themselves because they'd not had such good food before, or that they were pregnant and have now reabsorbed. (I've taken in rats that age that were pregnant before, so it's definitely not impossible lol).

Soooo .. I *think* everyone who will need a home has now arrived.


----------



## Nim

thedogsmother said:


> I havent driven on a motorway for about 15 years ( how sad am I) so I cant do any long journeys, as far as personality goes I have shy rattys, one grumpy ratty, several silly rattys, playful rattys and cuddle rattys and we even hae Alice who greets me every time with a nip then pins my hand down to kiss it better, they are all special little individuals and Im sure I would love their personalities whatever they are.


Awwww .. you sounds as rat-napped as I am ... ie, we roll over and take whatever they give us heheheh.


----------



## Nim

Sample of pictures for anyone who doesn't have time to view the albums / needs their appetites whetting 

That's me holding the rats .. please excuse the yellow stains on my t-shirt; I got widdles on rather a lot lol.

*Females:*




































*Males:*




































*And this is Alistair Darling:*








He is the size of a mouse; probably about three weeks old. He had already been removed from his mother last weekend when Lyn took him in. He has a large lump on the side of his face. When I first saw him I thought he had a dislocated jaw, but given that he's not stopped eating since he arrived that seems unlikely. We think it's an abscess, but also that he may have a slightly malformed jaw. His teeth, at the moment, don't meet; if when the abscess (if it is one) goes, they still don't meet, he's going to need a very special human that can frequently clip his teeth. This is provided he survives; he's teeney, and he has diarea. We're worried for him.


----------



## srhdufe

Nim said:


>


:eek6: I want her :001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother

Would this little guy be friends with him do you think? Are they roughly the same age?


----------



## zany_toon

thedogsmother said:


> Would this little guy be friends with him do you think? Are they roughly the same age?


Told you - willpower of a goldfish :lol: :lol: So how many are you taking then Gill?


----------



## Nim

thedogsmother said:


> Would this little guy be friends with him do you think? Are they roughly the same age?


Ummmm .. I think so. They pretty much only differ in age by a few weeks. At the moment this seems huge, as they're very different sizes, but once they grow up a bit you'll barely notice it. I'm not sure whether Lyn is looking to rehome litter mates with litter mates though ... Lyn?


----------



## thedogsmother

zany_toon said:


> Told you - willpower of a goldfish :lol: :lol: So how many are you taking then Gill?


Well I think youre being unfair to goldfish tbh :lol:, I would love those two little boys whos picures I posted:001_wub:.


----------



## Nim

srhdufe said:


> :eek6: I want her :001_wub:


Tee hee ... and we thought it might be difficult to rehome a million rats!

(If you want her contact Lyn / Cluedo)


----------



## cluedo

I don't mind rehoming non litter mates if about the same age (which those two are). At the moment I would guestimate that they are 4 weeks old so need another 2-3 weeks yet. They are totally weaned but I like them to plump up and get a bit more socialised.

if these are a definite reserve please let me know by PM as well and I can mark them reserved.

Nim has another job lined up - rat catcher. If you have a rat escaped in your garage call her, lol. Amazing rugby tackle!


----------



## srhdufe

I want these :001_wub:

Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Females

Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Females
Gill i blame you for infecting me 

Now i need to come and play with your babies so i know if i am allergic or not


----------



## cluedo

Reserved! The lighter one (not husky) may very possibly change colour though and MAY go Siamese so don't be alarmed if you see her and she has changed. Let me know asap if you change your mind though. can you also PM me for the adoption form.


----------



## Nim

srhdufe said:


> I want these :001_wub:
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Females
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Females
> Gill i blame you for infecting me
> 
> Now i need to come and play with your babies so i know if i am allergic or not


Oh what a fantastic idea!!!! Anyone who *might* be allergic to rats should go to someone or somewhere with rats to test it out hehehehe (take anti histamines just in case).

Good choice  Those are two that I think are extremely beautiful myself, so I'd love to see them go to a good home


----------



## Nim

cluedo said:


> Reserved! The lighter one (not husky) may very possibly change colour though and MAY go Siamese so don't be alarmed if you see her and she has changed. Let me know asap if you change your mind though. can you also PM me for the adoption form.


Oh yeah ... something people should be aware of when looking at these pics. The majority of them still have their baby fur, and haven't had their first molt (sp?). When they have their first molt they sometimes change colour a little.

Some rescues have experienced people bringing rats back after the first molt because they don't look the same anymore; it's really upsetting when this happens.


----------



## cluedo

Thanks Nim it is one of my concerns as well. The other concern I have is remembering who wants what rat when reserving especially with the siamese type colours as pretty often they lose those markings.


----------



## thedogsmother

Nim said:


> Oh yeah ... something people should be aware of when looking at these pics. The majority of them still have their baby fur, and haven't had their first molt (sp?). When they have their first molt they sometimes change colour a little.
> 
> Some rescues have experienced people bringing rats back after the first molt because they don't look the same anymore; it's really upsetting when this happens.


Omg you are not serious, surely the looks arent that important as long as they are healthy, happy rattys.


----------



## srhdufe

Nim said:


> Some rescues have experienced people bringing rats back after the first molt because they don't look the same anymore; it's really upsetting when this happens.


:crying: poor babies


----------



## Nim

That's what I always thought too. I love my ratties, no matter what they look like.

There's no accounting for some people lol.


----------



## Nim

Todays update mainly concerns his fella:









Alistair Darlings face was so out of proportions this morning that Lyn felt it necessary to take him to the vets. The vet thought it best to aneasthetise the little boy to find out exactly what was going on. Being such a diddy fella we were a little worried that he wouldn't come out of the anaesthetic, but he did. The good news; the reason his face is deformed is a MASSIVE abscess, which has now been lanced. Provided it does clear up successfully, then his jaw should realign, and he should lead a normal life. The vet also discovered that he has a kind of nappy rash around his penis. She beleives this has been caused by him cleaning himself with infected saliva (because of the abscess).

There are two girlies who have problems too, though not as major as Mr Darling. One girl is extremely thin, with sucked in sides and laboured breathing, so Lyn is treating her as you would any other rat in a similar state. Another girl, named Pippa appeared to barely have a left eye when she arrived. But with eye drops and Lyns magic touch her eyes are nearly matching now. Wooohoooo.


----------



## thedogsmother

Nim said:


> Todays update mainly concerns his fella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alistair Darlings face was so out of proportions this morning that Lyn felt it necessary to take him to the vets. The vet thought it best to aneasthetise the little boy to find out exactly what was going on. Being such a diddy fella we were a little worried that he wouldn't come out of the anaesthetic, but he did. The good news; the reason his face is deformed is a MASSIVE abscess, which has now been lanced. Provided it does clear up successfully, then his jaw should realign, and he should lead a normal life. The vet also discovered that he has a kind of nappy rash around his penis. She beleives this has been caused by him cleaning himself with infected saliva (because of the abscess).
> 
> There are two girlies who have problems too, though not as major as Mr Darling. One girl is extremely thin, with sucked in sides and laboured breathing, so Lyn is treating her as you would any other rat in a similar state. Another girl, named Pippa appeared to barely have a left eye when she arrived. But with eye drops and Lyns magic touch her eyes are nearly matching now. Wooohoooo.


Yay I was just thinking about young Mr Darling :thumbup:, Im so glad its an abcess and nothing more sinister, does the vet think his teeth will align once the abcess goes down? Everything crossed for the girl with the breathing problems.


----------



## Nim

thedogsmother said:


> Yay I was just thinking about young Mr Darling :thumbup:, Im so glad its an abcess and nothing more sinister, does the vet think his teeth will align once the abcess goes down? Everything crossed for the girl with the breathing problems.


Ummm .. well I've not heard from Lyn since she picked him up this evening, but I think that was the general assumption when we were talking earlier. :thumbup:


----------



## tagalong

It may be a misalignment of the teeth caused the abscess in the first place but hopefully it was a bite wound -poor little fella -the other worry would be a Zymbals tumour which is very hard to tell as the tumour itself abscesses -located in the gland just behind the ear.
I lost a boy from this recently 
If it is tooth related then the offending tooth can be clipped regularly or maybe removed.


----------



## Nim

tagalong said:


> It may be a misalignment of the teeth caused the abscess in the first place but hopefully it was a bite wound -poor little fella -the other worry would be a Zymbals tumour which is very hard to tell as the tumour itself abscesses -located in the gland just behind the ear.
> I lost a boy from this recently
> If it is tooth related then the offending tooth can be clipped regularly or maybe removed.


It was a bite. The vet found the bite marks the first time she saw him. We kind of knew he had an abscess because of the bite, but thought his jaw was deformed too.


----------



## cluedo

:crying::frown: Thank you everyone for your kind words about Mr Darling. Sadly at about 8pm I found him cold and picked him up, warmed him up on a heat pad but sadly he died in my arms.

I am so unbelievably upset and can't stop crying. Such a little fighter who never stopped eating. We have buried him in a little tin, with a brand new hammock, several yoggies and a stash of food for his journey. I really thought he'd make it :crying:


----------



## srhdufe

cluedo said:


> :crying::frown: Thank you everyone for your kind words about Mr Darling. Sadly at about 8pm I found him cold and picked him up, warmed him up on a heat pad but sadly he died in my arms.
> 
> I am so unbelievably upset and can't stop crying. Such a little fighter who never stopped eating. We have buried him in a little tin, with a brand new hammock, several yoggies and a stash of food for his journey. I really thought he'd make it :crying:


 Oh no :crying:

Rest in peace sweetie x

You did all you can for him and he knows that. Its you he will remember when he looks down from rainbow bridge. Its you he will be waiting for x


----------



## thedogsmother

Im so so sorry to read this, that poor little boy knew a kind hand and a full tummy before he went to the bridge, just try to remind yourself that without you that would never have happened. Play free and happily at the bridge Mr D, you will be missed more than you could know.


----------



## cluedo

Oh god I'm crying again. This little fella has really really got to me. Every day last week I expected him to fade as he was so so small. He was so damned good having his photo taken on Saturday and he sat on me bruxing and boggling away. He was so feisty and had so much fight in him. And I loved him so very much.... he was going nowhere! But I think he just used up all his fight. 

He was so lively when Michelle dropped him off tonight and he tucked into some cheese and chicken Applaws and went to sleep. I am so thankful that he didn't die alone. Something just told me to go to his little cage (I set up a hospital cage for him and was going to keep him with me all night). My wonderful vet kept him with her all afternoon down her bra. She will be devastated as well as she had fallen for him hook line and sinker.


----------



## srhdufe

cluedo said:


> My wonderful vet kept him with her all afternoon down her bra


:lol: I bet she got a few funny looks


----------



## cluedo

He was so tiny.... he weighed 20g!!! The little girl he went to the vets with who has an UTI was 60g. And that was after a week of constant eating!


----------



## thedogsmother

cluedo said:


> He was so tiny.... he weighed 20g!!! The little girl he went to the vets with who has an UTI was 60g. And that was after a week of constant eating!


Omg that is small, Itsy and Bitsy weighed 22g when I got them (supposedly at 6 weeks old) and they were like little mice.


----------



## Nim

*huggles* honey. I have some more pics of him on my iPhone; I'll get them to you when I work out how to get them off the thing.


----------



## emzybabe

poor little fella at least he knew love and warmth and food. he will watch over all the other ratties watch them grow strong and move to nice big homes. you are doing such a great job!


----------



## zany_toon

cluedo said:


> :crying::frown: Thank you everyone for your kind words about Mr Darling. Sadly at about 8pm I found him cold and picked him up, warmed him up on a heat pad but sadly he died in my arms.
> 
> I am so unbelievably upset and can't stop crying. Such a little fighter who never stopped eating. We have buried him in a little tin, with a brand new hammock, several yoggies and a stash of food for his journey. I really thought he'd make it :crying:


:crying:  Oh no!!! Poor baby! I'm sure that Alistair Darling went happy - his life may have been short but he was finally shown some true love by you. As Srhdufe said, it will be you he will be waiting for at the bridge and I'm sure that such a lovely character will be popping in to visit you on a regular basis


----------



## Nim

zany_toon said:


> :crying:  Oh no!!! Poor baby! I'm sure that Alistair Darling went happy - his life may have been short but he was finally shown some true love by you. As Srhdufe said, it will be you he will be waiting for at the bridge and I'm sure that such a lovely character will be popping in to visit you on a regular basis


That's true. I still think she should use him as her mascott. I think she did an amazing job with him, for his tiny short life.


----------



## srhdufe

Can i also reserve this girlie pleeeeeeeeeease 

Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Females

Shes gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Argent

Nim said:


> One girl is extremely thin, with sucked in sides and laboured breathing, so Lyn is treating her as you would any other rat in a similar state.


I've heard that sucked in sides and having trouble breathing can be down to a heart condition that can be helped with lasix - I've known people on another rat forum to have the same symptoms in their rats and that's been the case, just throwing it out there though you've probably considered that already.

And just to add, these babies are beautiful!!! I'm head over heels for all the hoodie/mismarked smeeze types!


----------



## cluedo

srhdufe said:


> Can i also reserve this girlie pleeeeeeeeeease
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - 10214729975020837... - Females
> 
> Shes gorgeous :001_wub:


Have reserved her for you as well. Good choice!

Have I given you an application form yet? If not can you visit my website www.raundsratrescue.co.uk and download the application form on the rat rescue page and let me have it back so I can process it.

Thanks x


----------



## Nim

Argent said:


> I've heard that sucked in sides and having trouble breathing can be down to a heart condition that can be helped with lasix - I've known people on another rat forum to have the same symptoms in their rats and that's been the case, just throwing it out there though you've probably considered that already.
> 
> And just to add, these babies are beautiful!!! I'm head over heels for all the hoodie/mismarked smeeze types!


Sucked in sides can be signs of lots of things; heart condition, respiratory condition, kidney failture, and liver problems to name a few. A vet can easily eliminate heart and lungs, which I presume Lyns vet has done. Kidneys and liver are harder to eliminate without blood tests, which aren't easy to get from a rat :rolleyes5:

Tbh, it didn't look like heart to me. Another key symptom to bare in mind when looking for heart problems (if you don't have a stethoscope) is that they tend to go really really cold. I can't remember whether she's cold or not.

They are beautiful aren't they  The mismarks smeezes will go properly smeeze when the molt (so I'm told)(I wouldn't know lol).


----------



## thedogsmother

Nim said:


> They are beautiful aren't they  The mismarks smeezes will go properly smeeze when the molt (so I'm told)(I wouldn't know lol).


Could someone please translate for a colouring/marking imbecile, whats a smeeze and what colour are the two boys that Ive chosen?


----------



## Nim

thedogsmother said:


> Could someone please translate for a colouring/marking imbecile, whats a smeeze and what colour are the two boys that Ive chosen?


Tee hee hee. Sorry, smeeze is jargon for Siamese; a rattie that's body is essentially white but has a coloured point on its nose and graded colour up its body from bum to about midway up its back.

I *think* you have chosen a black hooded dumbo, and a black blazed berkshire. To translate that, dumbo is when they have low ears on the side of their head, hooded is the colour across the shoulders with a 'line' down their back (yours is kind of dotted down its back). Blazed is the fella with the zigzag on his face; normally a blaze is a triangle, but I like yours better lol. Berkshire is the wide stripe that goes down their sides ... you might find though that he's a roan; if his colour starts to fade as he gets older than that's the case.


----------



## tagalong

Most often with heart problems you get a rythmic clicking noise and mouth breathing they can also go blue due to lack of oxygen in the blood -a lung tumour can't be detectd and can cause severe respiratory issues -problem is sometimes it truly is hard to diagnose what the real problem is and then secondary pneumonia can develop.
with a youngster though it often is severe Myco 
hope she gets well


----------



## srhdufe

cluedo said:


> Have reserved her for you as well. Good choice!
> 
> Have I given you an application form yet? If not can you visit my website Home and download the application form on the rat rescue page and let me have it back so I can process it.
> 
> Thanks x


Just going to print one off today. Havent been able to do it before as i dropped my laptop and lots of things were deleted. Oh and it doesnt like me anymore so wont let me download stuff :blushing:


----------



## Nim

srhdufe said:


> Just going to print one off today. Havent been able to do it before as i dropped my laptop and lots of things were deleted. Oh and it doesnt like me anymore so wont let me download stuff :blushing:


Uh oh. If you speak nicely to her, Lyn may be able to offer you computer advice too


----------



## srhdufe

Nim said:


> Uh oh. If you speak nicely to her, Lyn may be able to offer you computer advice too


:lol: i might have to as a lot of documents are missing. Luckily all my photos are backed up, but the documents werent :blushing:


----------



## Nim

srhdufe said:


> :lol: i might have to as a lot of documents are missing. Luckily all my photos are backed up, but the documents werent :blushing:


Uh oh. Good luck with it


----------



## Nim

Update from Lyn:

_After losing Mr Darling it took me a day or so to get back on track. Group 1 are just so lovely and they always now kiss me and are so pleased to see me. Group 2 are shyer but getting there.

One of the girls from group 2 I found in with the boys I think is definitely pregnant so as we speak she is in her little cage to wait and see. She is pretty big though and it doesn't all seem a food belly.

Good news is the majority of the kits from group 1 and 2 are reserved already which is great news.

Nursing mums are all doing well and their babies are almost a week old now. We only lost one kit who was so small and under developed.

Have weaned others early as the mums were getting so protective it was making the kits nervous. So all kits together in their relevant sex groups. Photos soon of them as they have changed so much. There are lots of agouti stunners and black berkies in there. _


----------

